# Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?



## spinner14 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo wollte mal fragen was eurer Meinung nach die beste Schnur zum Karpfenangeln ist,unabhängig vom Preis.


----------



## Franky D (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

für mich gibt es nur eine Sänger Anaconda Extreme line in 0,32mm is erste sahne


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

shimano technium


----------



## turm13 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> shimano technium



Dito, aber es gibt viele viele gute schnüre. stärke wähle ich mindestens 0,30.
gr sebastian


----------



## carphunter-sobota (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

daiwa infinty


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Sänger Specitec 0,32


----------



## zander1203 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

also ich benutze  die Shimano techium ist zwar etwas teurer aber  die schnur ist der hammer .


mfg marcel


----------



## spinner14 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Habe auch an die Technium gedacht,mir wurde aber auch die Trilene Big Game von Berkley empfohlen.Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Technium und der Technium Tribal,nur die Farbe?


----------



## daKopfi (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ja nur die Färbung unterschiedlich.

Aber die Sache mit der Schnur ist immer so eine Sache:

Es gibt sooooo viele Schnüre und jeder hat seine, die er gut findet. Deshalb sollte man mal einfach eine Schnur ausprobieren und wenn man damit kleine Probleme hat dann ist's ja gut!!


----------



## k1ng (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Wenn du an Bäumen, Krautfelder oder schwierigen Stellen fischst, ist JEDE MONO kacke.
Ich habe früher mal die Trilene 0.38mm gefischt, super Schnur, bloß habe ich fast keinen Karpfen an Bäumen halten können. Wenn du auf 50-100m Entfernung fischst, merkst du noch nicht mal wann der fisch abzieht, nur wenn er schon im Baum hängt -.-
Heute habe ich Fireline drauf, alles perfekt. Meine einzigsten Pronleme sind nur noch, dass ich die Karpfen mit meiner 3,5 lbs Angel fast nicht mehr vor Bäumen weg heben kann, da die meisten Fische ab 35 Pfund anfangen. Gelegendlich brechen mir die Fox Haken auf, oder es hängt nur noch die 45 lbs Vorfachschnur dran


----------



## spinner14 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Mit geflochtener hatte ich bis jetzt nur Probleme.Also fische ich nur noch Monofile.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

ich hab ne 0.35 stroft gtm drauf, also bis jezz is mein eindruck von der super...
sehr abriebsfest !


----------



## ~carphunter~ (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Sänger Specitec 0,32 ist super, ich halte nichts von Geflochtenen


----------



## nwcon (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Shimano Technium in 0,35|wavey:


----------



## tiger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

ich kann auch noch die maxima chamäleon empfeheln!!
die issn bissle weicher aber ne top schnur!!
kostet leider auch einiges...
tiger


----------



## Sveni90 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Shimano Technium 0,35mm
Suffix Sygnergy  0,35mm


----------



## Spector (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

die beste Schnur auf dem Markt ist,meiner Meinung nach,die Technium von Shimano......zumindest wenn man den Preis mal außer acht läßt.....auch super sind....Steel Soft(Camo) von Fox die Big Game von Berkley.....und die Prologic XLNT (Camo)............immer gut...Stroft GTM#h#h


----------



## Allrounder81 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



turm13 schrieb:


> Dito, aber es gibt viele viele gute schnüre. stärke wähle ich mindestens 0,30.
> gr sebastian


 
Sehe ich genau so :

D-Fender Carp 0.33mm als mein Favorit aber Minimum 0.30mm ist ein Muss


----------



## Matthias87 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Shimano Technium,die Anaconda carp line hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## El Harmo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Haja, die Fragen, die sich ständig wiederholen ... _die_ Antwort auf diese Frage gibt es nicht. Wieso? Weil es _die_ perfekte Schnur auch nicht gibt. Es kommt wie üblich immer auf die Bedingungen drauf an: will ich werfen? Oder auslegen? Kraut im Gewässer vorhanden? 
Zudem denke ich, daß die "Leistungsdichte" bei den Schnüren mittlerweile sehr hoch ist - die Frage nach der "optimalen Schnur" somit auch eine - rein subjektive - Vertrauensfrage wird. Ich persönlich habe letztes Jahr mit Sufix Synergy geangelt - nachdem mir mit (nagelneuer) Berkley Trilene Carp zweimal hintereinander der Knoten am Wirbel durchgeknallt ist. Mit der Sufix bin ich sehr zufrieden (gute Knotenfestigkeit [auch naß!], einigermaßen geschmeidig, mittlere Dehnung, ausreichend abriebfest). Die Berkley kommt bei mir nie wieder drauf. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht habe ich bei der Berkley nur eine schlechte Spule erwischt, vielleicht war der Knoten nicht hundertprozentig ... 
... long story short: das Vertrauen in das Material zählt.


----------



## SU Po (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Paladin Pantherline


----------



## heinzrch (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Berkley BigGame 0.31 - ohne Probleme beim Knoten. 
Bischen wie früher die MagicFlex von DAM genauso weich, genauso sandbraun....


----------



## magic feeder (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

ich habe die fox soft steel camo in 0,35 und bin begeistert von der schnur....


----------



## spinner14 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

@El Harmo ich suche ja nicht die perfekte Schnur,sondern die "beste".


----------



## DerFischfänger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

MoinMoin #h
Ich fische die Sufix Synergy 0,28mm auf 3,5lbs Ruten bzw. Berkley die neue ähhh XXL Smooth Casting in 0,35mm.
Ganz einfach, sie sind preiswert und bewert.Die Werte "Knoten" & "Dehnung" sind im grünen Bereich.Man sollte nie am falschen Ende sparen..also alles in die Baits |supergri

Es gab mal von Berkley?? eine schwarze Schnur(mono),hab sie beim Händler nur auf 10 000 m Spulen gesehen.Die Schnur war der Hammer... Abriebfest,die "perfekte" Dehnung, sehr langlebig, aber seitdem der Händler in Ac weg ist, ist auch die Schnur verschwunden :c

Wenn du nach der schlechsten Schnur suchen würdest:
Fox Soft Steel :vDie hat soviel Dehnung, da kann man den Baitrunner direkt zulassen. |bigeyes


----------



## Waldemar2499 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Dreamtackle.  Dreamline Super Touch eine sehr gute Schnur.


----------



## shimanocarp (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo,
hatte bis dato immer SHIMANO TECHNIUM 0,30mm. 
Superschnur. Wollte dieses Jahr mal die FOX WARRIOR 0,30mm ausprobieren. Aber da diese ja noch gar nicht positiv hier benannt wurde, lasse ich es vielleicht auch. Die Tragkraft ist auf jedenfall schonmal geringer. Aber ABRIEBSFESTIGKEIT ist der wichtigste PUNKT bei mir. Mal schauen was sie kann.
MfG
shimanocarp


----------



## spinner14 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ok ich denke ich werde mal die Shimano Technium 0.35 ausprobiern,wenn ich wieder Geld habe|rolleyes


----------



## El Harmo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



spinner14 schrieb:


> @El Harmo ich suche ja nicht die perfekte Schnur,sondern die "beste".



Gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber viele gute Schnüre.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Habe ich momentan drauf und bin sehr mit zufrieden:Fox Soft Steel Camo 0.31.

Werde ich bald auf meine neuen Shimano LC spulen:Shimano Technium 0.30.


----------



## daKopfi (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Das wird aber teuer :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



shimanocarp schrieb:


> Aber ABRIEBSFESTIGKEIT ist der wichtigste PUNKT bei mir.


dann guck mal nach der stroft abr! die ist wirklich richtig abriebfest.... und die tragkraft stimmt auch!


----------



## spinner14 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Wie viel kostet die Stroft Abr?


----------



## Rocky Coast (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo,

habe schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass die Stroft GTM in 0,30 und 0,35 mein absoluter Favorit ist.
Teuer, aber super langlebig, abriebfest, tragkraftstark und knotenfest.
Hat für eine Mono wenig Dehnung, wichtig um den Karpfen vor einem Hindernis selbst auf Distanz wirkungsvoll abbremsen zu können.

Wer eine weichere Schnur bevorzugt und weniger Geld ausgeben will, findet in der Dream Tackle Super Touch ein passendes gutes Monofil.


----------



## Feedercatcher (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo, ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Die Stroft GTM ist eine Super Schnur. Ich fische die mit 0,30 und 0,35 und bin begeistert. Ich habe für 400m ca. 25 Euro bezahlt#6#6#6. Gruß Feedercatcher

*" Mögen die Boilies mit Euch sein "*


----------



## Steffen90 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

die abr ist um es mal so auszudrücken die gtm nur abriebfester. also auch etwas steifer...
hat mir mein händler so erklärt. und sie ist braun. hab die 45er hier als schlagschnur liegen!
es geht nichts über monoschnure von stroft! die sind nur spize.....


----------



## Merlinrs (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Waldemar2499 schrieb:


> Dreamtackle.  Dreamline Super Touch eine sehr gute Schnur.




Ich gehe sogar soweit es ist die beste Schnur zum Karpfenangeln.

Ich habe die Sufix Synergy einige Berkley Schnüre die Sänger Anaconda als Carp sowie Extreme und die Technium gefischt.
Einzigste die ich nicht kenne sind die von stroft.
Aber die vorher genannten kommen bei weiten nicht an die von Dreamtackle ran. Und das zu einen sehr günstigen Preis.


----------



## Kleenus (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hi
Was haltet ihr denn von der : Fox Soft Steel Camo 0,30 er ??


----------



## tarpoon (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

@ der fischfänger

diese besagte schwarze mono hab ich im moment auch drauf. ist wirklich großartig. werde sie jetzt nach zwei jahren im gebrauch wecheln, hoffe mein tackledealer hat sie noch. kann dir leider noch nicht sagen wie sie genau heist...

gruß heiko


----------



## fkpfkp (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Moin,

meine Topliste

Nr. 1: Carbon X Professional von Profi Blinker
Nr. 2: Stroft GTM
Nr. 3: Berkley Iron Silk


----------



## Karpfenangler0 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich fische mit der Quantum (0,35).
Die schnurr hat super eigenschaften. Ich empfehle sie einfach mal in einem angelshop dir zeigen zu lasen und ich glaube sie überzeugt dich .


mfg Karpfenangler0


----------



## greenangel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Sorrry aber ich denke die Stroft is teinfach nur eine überteuerte Schnur!Abriebsfest amg sie ja sien aber dass sie diesen diesen preisuntteraschied rechtfertigt?
Fiche seit Jahren dien Balzer Platinum Royal und bin absolut zufrieden mit ihr!
Aber dass muss ja jeder selbner wissen!
mfg greenangel


----------



## Merlinrs (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



greenangel schrieb:


> Sorrry aber ich denke die Stroft is teinfach nur eine überteuerte Schnur!Abriebsfest amg sie ja sien aber dass sie diesen diesen preisuntteraschied rechtfertigt?
> Fiche seit Jahren dien Balzer Platinum Royal und bin absolut zufrieden mit ihr!
> Aber dass muss ja jeder selbner wissen!
> mfg greenangel



Ist nicht schlecht die Balzer weil sehr abriebfest
und hat eine gute tragkraft
aber leider viel zu steif neigt deswegen von der rolle zu springen.


----------



## Kurt´l (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Shimano Techium  0,30 mm


----------



## mitcho86 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Technium tribal einfach nur Hammer die schnur
gruß mitcho


----------



## greenangel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlecht die Balzer weil sehr abriebfest
> und hat eine gute tragkraft
> aber leider viel zu steif neigt deswegen von der rolle zu springen.


 
Sie ist wirklich ein bisschen steif.
Ich fische sie 0,35mm und habe damit keinen Ärger dass sie von der Rolle springt.


----------



## Carp1985 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Sufix XL Strong, der Nachfolger der Synergy, noch abriebfester noch höhere Tragkraft, SUPER PREIS-LEISTUNGSVERHÄLTNISS!!! kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Rocky Coast (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo Greenangel, 

hatte die von Dir genannte Balzer Schnur noch nicht auf der Rolle und kann sie deswegen nicht beurteilen.

Ob eine Schnur,wie nach Deiner Einschätzung die Stroft GTM,überteuert ist, mache ich von ihren Eigenschaften und ihrer Haltbarkeit abhängig. Und da hat mich die Stroft halt bisher noch immer überzeugt.

War im letzten Jahr wieder einmal schwer begeistert von der Stroft:Als mir beim Anknoten der Montage die relativ stark gefischte Schnur überraschend zweimal beim Zusammenziehen riss, montierte ich die Spule ab. Da ich an der Innenseite der Spule immer einen Aufkleber beim Aufspulen mit Angabe des Schnurtyps, der Stärke und des Aufspuldatums anbringe, las ich dann verdutzt, dass diese 35er Stroft GTM sage und schreibe schon über sechs Jahre auf der Spule war. 

Einen besseren Beweis für Langlebigkeit einer Schnur gibt es wohl kaum, da die Schnur in dieser Zeit manchen Drill und manche Portion Sonnenlicht abbekommen hat und trotzdem nur kaum gealtert war.

Nachdem ich die ersten drei Meter der Schnur abschnitt hielt der Knoten wieder prima, wegen des Alters zog ich es aber vor, die Spule mit neuer Stroft bespulen zu lassen.
Habe bisher keine Schnur gefischt, die auch nur annähernd haltbar und langlebig war.
Den Preis der Stroft GTM sieht man dann in einem ganz anderen Licht...

Würde mich mal interessieren, welche konkreten Erfahrungen Du mit welcher Stärke der Stroft gemacht hast.


----------



## greenangel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, welche konkreten Erfahrungen Du mit welcher Stärke der Stroft gemacht hast.


Hi 
Habe die Stroft in 0,35 gefischt!Habe keine Negativen erfahrungen bzw. die Schnur gefällt mir sehr gut!
Allerdings wechsel ich meine Schnur normalerweise alle zwei Jahre und dafür ist mir die Stroft einfach zu teuer!
Und darum bin ich auf die Balzer umgestiegen, die ich der Stroft
relativ ebenbürtig finde(bis auf die Steifheit)!
mfg greenangel


----------



## asuselite (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

hey leutz|wavey:,
also ich Fische die Balzer jetzt auch schon seit knapp 2 Jahren und find sie echt klasse!:m
Bleibt gut auf der Rolle, ist nicht zu steif und lässt sich gut werfen!!:m
Und noch etwas Negatives:
Mit der Zeit lässt die Abriebsfestigkeit etwas nach(nur etwas) und sie bleicht ein wenig aus!
Aber sonst eine wirklich geile Schnur!!!:l

Greetz asus!


----------



## greenangel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



asuselite schrieb:


> Bleibt gut auf der Rolle, ist nicht zu steif und lässt sich gut werfen!!:m
> Und noch etwas Negatives:
> Mit der Zeit lässt die Abriebsfestigkeit etwas nach(nur etwas) und sie bleicht ein wenig aus!


Bei mir bleibt sie auch gut auf der Rolle aber imvergleich zu einigen anderen Schnüren ist sie wirklich ein wenig Steif,aber das muss ja auch nicht unbeding negativ sein!
Dass die abriebsfestigkeit nachlässt kann ich eigentlich nicht behaupten!
Ausbleichen tut sie ein bisschen aber dass stört mich nicht!


----------



## Merlinrs (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



greenangel schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt sie auch gut auf der Rolle aber imvergleich zu einigen anderen Schnüren ist sie wirklich ein wenig Steif,aber das muss ja auch nicht unbeding negativ sein!
> Dass die abriebsfestigkeit nachlässt kann ich eigentlich nicht behaupten!
> Ausbleichen tut sie ein bisschen aber dass stört mich nicht!



Dann probiere doch mal die Dreamtackle Super Touch aus.
Sie ist etwas preiswerter als die balzer ist mindestes genauso abriebfest bleicht nicht aus und ist schön weich.

Also die Perfekte schnur


----------



## greenangel (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

@Merlinrs
kennst du nen guten Onlineshop wo ich sie bestellen kann?
Mein Händler hat sie jedenfalls nicht!
Gibts die schnur nur in grün?wenn nicht in welche farben gibt es noch und welche fischt du?
mfg


----------



## daKopfi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

gibts bei gerlinger.de

werde auch demnächst bestellen.
finds aber ehrlichgesagt eine sauerei, 30 € Mindestbestellwert zu verlangen und dann kommen noch 9,80 €  Versandkosten dazu wenn man keinen Katalog von denen hat.
(weil wenn man im internet bestellt ist nur nachnahme möglich)
und fast 10€ finde ich ein haufen geld um ein 500g Paket 200 km  weit zu versenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja aber sie haben halt die Dreamtackle und die will ich ! 

Achja die Schnurfarbe ist einheitlich, glaub so braun, aber ich finde das nicht so wichtig!

Außerdem gibt es sie in fast jedem erdenklichen Durchmesser!


----------



## daKopfi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

leute ein tipp: http://angelshop-leverkusen.de 

da gibts auch die dreamtackle für 10€ und ist versandkostenfrei |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## greenangel (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Jo
Danke !!
werde ich dann dieses Jahr mal austesten die Schnur!
Fürn zehner kann ma ja nicht viel verkehrt machen


----------



## Merlinrs (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Das angebot bei angelshop leverkusen ist echt gut werde wohl auch wieder mal zuschlagen.
Bei Gerlinger muss man eigentlich nicht per Nachnahme bezahlen man kann auch gegen vorkasse oder auf rechnung ging jedenfalls immer.

Sie ist Moosgrün und fällt im Wasser nicht auf.


----------



## daKopfi (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

also da steht doch dabei dass man  nur per vorkasse bestellen kann wenn mann per fax oder so bestellt. also über katalog


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich sehe schon im shop wurde es geändert nur noch Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte.
Dann würde ich mich für die Kreditkarte entscheiden.


----------



## carp-speaker (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo  ich hatte die Jahre zuvor immer die Berkley Big Game in 0,30 oder 0,35mm und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Hab mir aber dieses jahr die geflochtene von Imperial Baits geholt man muss das ja mal testen. War auch schon zwei mal los aber hatte leider keinen erfolg und kann so nichts über den unterschied zu einer Mono im drill sagen! Bin da ja echt mal gespannt drauf ob die Schnur meinen erwartungen gerecht wird!
Mann sollte aber nie ohne Schlagschnur fischen! 
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Geflochtene beim Karpfenangeln im gebrauch???


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich habe die Fox Warrior getestet und war gar nicht begeistert. Bislang habe ich noch nie so viele Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren. Es war die 35er in grün und sie blieb nur kurze Zeit auf meinen Rollen. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es eine "Montagsspule" war, die ich da erwischt habe, oder ob sie immer so schnell reißt. Das Vertrauen ist auf jeden Fall weg!
Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Trilene Carp von Berkley (früher hieß sie anders-Specimen glaube ich). Ob das die beste Karpfenschnur ist, vermag ich nicht zu urteilen, aber Probleme hat sie mir nie bereitet und auch als Student hatte ich die paar Euro für eine 1/4lbs Spule übrig.


----------



## Achim K. (15. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo,

habe da jetzt interessiert mitgelesen und frage mich warum noch niemand die KKarp Camou 0,331mm genannt hat ? Habe mir sagen lassen das diese anscheinend ne Topschnur auf Karpfen ist. Kennt die jemand ?

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Waller Enno (16. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Servus benutz von cormoran die Cortest super carp.Kostet die 300m so um die 9-12euro je nach Stärke,das geht noch.War immer in Ordnung mit der Schnur,die ist wie Gummi und gut abribfest.Mit Geflochtenen schnüren hab ich auch auf Karpfen getestet ist aber net so meins.Der Anhib kommt zwar besser durch und kannst auch weitere Würfe machen damit wegen der Stärke der Schnur aber das wars auch.Und wegen denn Anhib mach ich mir eh keinen Kopf angle fast nur mit selbsthakend.Zudem sind die meißten geflochtenen Schnüre auch noch schwimmend und gehst die Gefahr ein des ausschlitzens bei einer 3,5 lbs Rute da die schnur nix mehr dämpft wegen der Dehnung da geht alles nur noch über die Rute.(Petri Heil)


----------



## TomtaCarp (16. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Kennt jemand von euch die SUFIX Duo Core??
soll anscheinend eine tolle Schnurr sein, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich sie mir hole. Bin im schwanken zu der Platinum von Balzer. Kann mir die Sufix wer empfehlen??

mfg tom...


----------



## Fisch_Freund (17. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich fische ebenfalls die 
Sänger Specitec in der stärke 0.32.
lg Marcel


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Bekomme 2 neue Freilaufrollen die Natürlich mit der pasenden Schnur bestückt werden müssen.Am besten wäre die Farbe grün,braun geht auch.

Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen?

Viele von euch fischen ja die Sänger Specitec.Finde die auch ganz okey.MIr gibt der Preis nur ein wenig zu denken dar ich der meinung bin das eine Schnur für einen so niedrigen Preis bestimmt stark verdrallt.Ich möchte also eine mit minimaler ''verdüdelung' oder verdrehung.Oftmalls haben billige Schnüre nämlich die Eigenschaft wenn sie von der Spule kommen dann werden sie automatisch zu einer Spirale.

Preislich sollte sie so bei 20 Euro liegen,obwohl die Spezitec mit 4 euro natürlich sau billig ist.Sollte sie sich auch in der Praxis bewärt haben,nehme ich sie! für's erste....


----------



## spinner14 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich fische jetzt die Shimano Technium,super Schnur.Aber die Dreamline Super Touch soll auch gut sein und kostet nur ne 10er.


----------



## CarpMetty (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Moin!
Ich kann dir auch wärmstens die Technium empfehlen! Ist braun, abriebfest, und hält ordentlich was aus! Die ist ein bisschen steifer, verdrallt nicht ganz so stark und mit Kringel hab ich keine Probleme! Einziger Nachteil ist, das sie etwas komisch zu knoten ist, brauch manchmal 2-3 Versuche, bis der Knoten Perfekt ist!


----------



## -qwertz- (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

jap die technium is ne super schnur hab allerdings die  Dreamline Super Touch in 0.32 und find die super kann ich nur empfehlen :m


----------



## froxter (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich fische die SuperTouch in 0.28 und 0.33 - zu dem Preis nicht zu toppen.


----------



## gringo92 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

die technium hat nicht umsonst so einen guten ruf ,
einfach eine geile schnur .


----------



## kkarl (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

*Daiwa Infinity Duo Carp Line 0.33mm 8,1kg 1100m*


Für mich die beste !!!!!


----------



## Xarrox (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

* SuperTouch 


BESTE WO GIBT !!!!!
*


----------



## Carp-pike (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

shimano technium 
Berkley big game, (carp)


----------



## carp-fighter (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

*Die Daiwa Infinity Duo ist der hit.Ich habe sie seit ein halben Jahr und mir ist noch kein Fisch abgerissen.In ferkrauteten Gewässer hat sie ein gutes tarn ferhalten.Die schnur liegt ca. bei 15-17 euro.Ich würde dir die 33-36er empfehlen.dann haste was gutes auf der rolle.
*


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Shimano Technium => So weit ich weis 47,95 Euro für 1700m
Sänger Specitec Carp=> 300m für 3.95


Riesen Unterschied.Seit März habe ich nun die Trend Grundfischen plus auf meinen Rollen,absolut behinderte Schnur,bis jetzt die schlechteste Schnur die ich hatte.
Habe sie zum testen mal 3-4Sesionen bei verschiedenen Bedingungen getestet.Ergebnis: Mangelhaft - Ungenügend.

Die Sänger Specitec liegt ungefähr in diesem Preissegment der Schnur die ich jetzt gerade habe.Wie gesagt es geht mir vorallem darum das die Schnur nicht verdrallt oder zu einer Spirale wird.Wenn die Sänger sich bei euch bewärt hat dann werde ich auch diese testen.Was mich nur ein bissel Stutzig macht sind die Tragkraftwerte.BEi einem Durchmesser von 0.32mm sind es schon 9,40kg.Hat nicht jede schnur,selbst eine wesentlich teurere.Habt ihr das schonmal getestet,also ob die Tragkraftwerte stimmen.*Bei beiden Schnüren (technium und Specitec)* ??


----------



## spinner14 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben willst kauf dir die Dreamtackle!
Außerdem ist stimmt die Tragkraft sowieso meistens nicht.


----------



## Carphunter' (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

bin ebenfalls für shimano technium^^


----------



## rushmax (29. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



TomtaCarp schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die SUFIX Duo Core??
> soll anscheinend eine tolle Schnurr sein, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich sie mir hole. Bin im schwanken zu der Platinum von Balzer. Kann mir die Sufix wer empfehlen??
> 
> mfg tom...




Grüezi zusammen,

Ich fische seit Mai intensiv auf Grund am See mit Shimano Cantana 2.75/ 3lbs Karpfenruten und habe seither die SUFIX DUO CORE in 0,35 und 0,40 auf der 8000 SuperBaitrunner und möchte nix mehr anderes gebrauchen. Nach nun mehr als 9 Waller bis 1m auf meine Wurmmontagen, welche nicht für Waller gedacht sind, ohne Probleme landen konnte und mir die Urviecher dauernd in die Steine gegangen sind, könnt ihr mir glauben, wie glücklich ich mit dieser Schnur bin ! :l

Dazu möchte ich erwähnt haben, dass ich nach jedem Fischen ca. 3m Scnur abschneide und immer erst vor Ort montiere. Die Abgeschnittene Schur war vielmals aufgeraut und angekratzt, aber NIE Bruch gehabt. Hat eine angenehme Dehnung und hilft mir beim Drill enorm, da ich nicht Fische über die Wasseroberfläche abschleppen will  :q

Nette Grüsse aus dem Seeland !


----------



## Knigge007 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Meine neue Baitrunner die nächste Woche kommt wird kostenlos mit der *Quantum Quattron PT Salsa* in knallrot in 0,35 (10,5kg) bespult, da bin ich sehr gespannt mein Tackler meinte er hat die jetzt 3 Jahre auf der Rolle gehabt und fischt die Schnur auch weiterhin.

Mal schauen wenn se mir gefällt kauf ich mir bei Ihm ne 2131m Spule die 34,95€ kostet (also fast genau die Hälfte wie ne Technium), er meint se sei auch sehr abriebfest und viel weicher wie die Technium.... welches auch der einzigste kleine Kritkpunkt an der Technium ist !


----------



## Lil Torres (29. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Meine neue Baitrunner die nächste Woche kommt wird kostenlos mit der *Quantum Quattron PT Salsa* in knallrot in 0,35 (10,5kg) bespult, da bin ich sehr gespannt mein Tackler meinte er hat die jetzt 3 Jahre auf der Rolle gehabt und fischt die Schnur auch weiterhin.
> 
> Mal schauen wenn se mir gefällt kauf ich mir bei Ihm ne 2131m Spule die 34,95€ kostet (also fast genau die Hälfte wie ne Technium), er meint se sei auch sehr abriebfest und viel weicher wie die Technium.... welches auch der einzigste kleine Kritkpunkt an der Technium ist !


 
hi Knigge007,

ich fische die quantum quattron pt salsa in 0,35.

abriebfest ist sie auf jeden fall, allerdings verdrallt sie mir zu extrem...

wenn du keine spannung auf der schnur hast kräuselt sie sich von der spule, nach jeder session wimmelt es in meinem rutenfutteral nur so vor perücken.

rein optisch macht die salsa natürlich etwas her, überzeugen kann sie mich bisher aber nicht... dafür nerven mich die perücken einfach zu sehr. #c


----------



## Erwoolf (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hi!

Da ich im März auf ne Angelmesse gehe und noch meine neue Rolle bespulen lassen muss wollte ich euch auch nochmal fragen was zurzeit eine Gute Schnur zum Karpfenfischen ist?

Gruß Erwoolf


----------



## Der vom Dorf (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

shimano technium in 0,35mm ist ne gute schnur


----------



## nicco (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

hallo,
ich fische die zebco topic in 0,30 oder in 0,32mm
gruß


----------



## ohneLizenz (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

moin
=> ich habe eine 0,35 mono von cormoran zielfisch
=> guenstig und gut und wird jedes jahr neu ersetzt


----------



## carp12 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

@all
Ich werde diese Saison meine Rollen mit der Korda Adrenaline bespulen.
Habe jetzt mal 1000m bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling bestellt.Hab noch keine Erfahrungswerte mit dieser Schnur.Da ich aber sehr viel mit den Produkten von Korda fische,werde ich dieser Marke wieder einmal mein Vertrauen schenken!

So long and tight lines!


----------



## fischingsesè (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Die von Sänger (Specitec, Anaconda Extreme) passen auf alle Fälle. Sind alles Top Schnürre. Für Karpfen 0,32 ne schöne Ziehleine. Kann man nix falsch machen, außer im Drill selbst.


----------



## e30Birdy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich habe heute 1000m 0,30 und 1000m 0,35 Dream Tackle Super Touch von CMW bekommen und schauen wir mal wie die sich macht.. Habe eigentlich bloss gutes gelesen hier im forum.


----------



## Seedy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hat schon jemand die neue Shimano Technium Tribal aufgespult oder sogar schon gefischt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## 911 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Seedy schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die neue Shimano Technium Tribal aufgespult oder sogar schon gefischt und kann was dazu sagen?


ja... habe die 0,30er Tribal ein Jahr gefischt. NIE wieder! hält keine gefühlten 6 kg. Komischerweise hält die 0,30er Technium in schwarz bombastisch. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch ne schlechte Spule von der Tribal erwischt. 
Zum Thema: finde die Stroft GTM besser als die Technium
Begründung: Technium Tribal war ne Katastrophe, die schwarze ist ganz ok, überdehnt aber schnell und Shimano lügt bei den Durchmesserangaben. Die 0,30er Technium ist definitiv keine 0,30er.. eher ne 0,33er
Bei Schnüren, die das EFFTA-Siegel (www.eftta.com) haben, stimmen Durchmesser und Tragkraft überein. Stroft Schnüre haben das EFFTA-Siegel, Shimano Schnüre leider nicht...
Als geflochtene hab ich ne 0,17er Whiplash drauf. Bei starker Verkrautung kommt man um ne geflochtene nicht rundum...


----------



## Tino (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich fische seit ich Grundruten habe die *

Daiwa Infinity* und ihren Nachfolger danach zum Karpfenangeln die *Daiwa Infinity Duo*.

870m kosten um die 18 €.

Excellente Knotenfestigkeit und Tragkraft, dazu sehr geschmeidig mit einer sehr guten Abriebfestigkeit.

Warum sollte ich wechseln.


Viele schwärmen so von der Shimano Technium...na ja.

Für mich eine Frechheit solch eine steife Schnur sooo teuer zu machen.
Beim Knoten ruckelt es beim zusammenziehen (ja sie wurde angefeuchtet)

Ich glaube, wenn nicht Shimano draufstehen würde, hätte sie lange nicht so viele Verehrer.

Ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck von der Technium#h


----------



## Bellaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hey!! 
Kann jemand was zur Daiwa Tournament sagen?Fischt die jemand?Gruß Lars


----------



## 911 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Tino schrieb:


> Viele schwärmen so von der Shimano Technium...na ja.
> 
> Für mich eine Frechheit solch eine steife Schnur sooo teuer zu machen.
> Beim Knoten ruckelt es beim zusammenziehen (ja sie wurde angefeuchtet)
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass viele glauben, dass die Technium für ihren geringen Durchmesser eine extrem hohe Tragkraft hat. Leider sind halt die Durchmesser bei der Technium gemogelt... Trotzdem ist die Technium aber ne gute Schnur, wobei es mittlerweile schon sehr viele gute gibt...


----------



## CarpDream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Also ich habe schon mit der Berkley Big Game(weiß) 0.31mm gefischt, sie hat zwar ein bischen zu viel Dehnung aber sie lässt sich gut fischen. Und all zu teuer ist sie nicht.  

Top Line, habe ich glaube bei einer Angelapotheke 5€ gezahlt und habe damit 2 Spulen meiner Infinity voll bekommen. Was soll ich sagen, sie hält ;-) Ist übrigens eine 40er  

Anaconda Peacemaker, eine sehr schöne Schnur. Eine gute Abriebfestigkeit schön geschmeidig, und gute Knoteneigenschaften.


----------



## Carphunterbbg (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich fische seit letzter Saison die *Climax Trophy Carp Line* in 0,34 mm! Hatte bisher nie Probleme damit und lass mir jetzt wieder die gleiche aufspulen ! Verhältnisse bei uns sind ziemlich normal kein Kraut dafür aber viele Muscheln auf den Spots die wir befischen ! Hab noch 20m Schlagschnur vorgeschalten ! 

MFG


----------



## Tino (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey!!
> Kann jemand was zur Daiwa Tournament sagen?Fischt die jemand?Gruß Lars




Ich fischte die Daiwa Tournament Brandungsschnur in neongelb in 0,28.

Das war *DIE *Schnur zum Brandungsangeln!!! 

Die anderen Tournament Schnüre kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

leute wo gibts die technium . bei askari gibts die nur in 200m spulen oder 1000m spulen. meint ihr ich soll die 200m nhmen


----------



## Bellaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> leute wo gibts die technium . bei askari gibts die nur in 200m spulen oder 1000m spulen. meint ihr ich soll die 200m nhmen


 
wo angelst du?Wie weit fischst du?was hast du für eine Rolle?Du bist ja hart, schreibst was soll ich nehmen 200 oder 1000m. Die Schnur ist schon gut, aber du mußt doch wissen, was du zum fischen brauchst.Umso mehr Schnur du kaufst, umso billiger,Wie mit den meisten Sachen.Gibt aber auch noch andere Schnüre von Shimano die nicht schlecht sind.Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Catana oder Beastmaster.Irgendeine Schnur wurde mit sehr gut bewertet.Welche da muß ich nochmal nachschauen.Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Spulen mit 500m.Kannst du nicht irgendwo in deiner nähe in einen Shop?Da kannst du dir doch soviel aufspulen lassen wie du willst.Gruß Lars


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

ich angel meistens in stausen so 20-30meter drausen. als role hab ich ne daiwa modell weis ich grad net


----------



## Bellaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich fischte die Daiwa Tournament Brandungsschnur in neongelb in 0,28.
> 
> Das war *DIE *Schnur zum Brandungsangeln!!!
> 
> Die anderen Tournament Schnüre kenne ich nicht.


 
Also fandest du die Schnur nicht schlecht.Alles in allem eine gute Schnur,oder?Gruß Lars


----------



## Bellaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> ich angel meistens in stausen so 20-30meter drausen. als role hab ich ne daiwa modell weis ich grad net


 
Da reichen dir doch dicke die 200 meter.Warum willst du dann 1000meter?Sei den, du willst noch mehr Rollen bespulen.Gruß Lars


----------



## Boiliewerfer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Du hast wohl 2 Rollen mindestens und möchtest bestimmt beide bespulen.
Auf deinen Rollen steht auch das Schnurfassungsvermögen drauf oder du googlest einfach kurz nach deiner Rolle um dir die Info´s zu holen.
Eine Rolle mit 200 metern bespulen zu lassen wo aber bsp. 300 meter draufpassen wäre ja zweckfrei,du hast ja auch immer wieder etwas Schnur zu kappen, da die letzten 30 Meter (bei dir) am meisten beansprucht werden.
Eine 1000 Meter Technium liegt bei 32 Euro ca.  eine gleichwertige ohne tolle Aludose mit schönem Namen kostet um die 25 Euro per 1000 Meter 

Überlege am besten vorher, was du ausgeben kannst oder möchtest und spare nicht indem du 2 Schnüre aneinanderknüpfst.Dann geh in den Tackleshop deiner Wahl und lasse dich Vorort beraten. Evtl liegt ja irgendwo ne Rolle Schnur im Angebot die zu dir passt 
tight lines    #h


----------



## Bellaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

32 euro ist aber für 1000m echt noch sehr günstig.manche verkaufen die schnur für 49,90 euro. gruß lars


----------



## noob4ever (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

hab mir FOX-schnurr gekauft, ist eine 0,37 mit knapp 10 kilo tragkraft, abriebfest und kostet glaub 25€ pro rolle mit über 900 metern, hat wer erfahrungen mit der schnurr gemacht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> hab mir FOX-schnurr gekauft, ist eine 0,37 mit knapp 10 kilo tragkraft, abriebfest und kostet glaub 25€ pro rolle mit über 900 metern, hat wer erfahrungen mit der schnurr gemacht?



Du bist gut. Wenn du uns jetzt noch verrätst, welches der zig Modelle du von Fox genommen hast(Aquos, Barbuster, Warrior, Softsteel....?)#c
Da gibt's schon ne Menge versch. Monos von Fox!|kopfkrat


----------



## Bellaron (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> hab mir FOX-schnurr gekauft, ist eine 0,37 mit knapp 10 kilo tragkraft, abriebfest und kostet glaub 25€ pro rolle mit über 900 metern, hat wer erfahrungen mit der schnurr gemacht?


 
du bist ja echt hart!!Gruß Lars


----------



## barschkönig (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Ich hatte mir im Januar 1000 meter gelbe 0,23er Power Pro geholt. Ich fische dieses Jahr das erste mal auf Karpfen mit Geflochtene mal sehen ob es besser als Mono ist.


----------



## Tino (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Also fandest du die Schnur nicht schlecht.Alles in allem eine gute Schnur,oder?Gruß Lars




Hallo Lars

Die Schnur war und ist noch excellent!!!

Sehr gut zu knoten ,geschmeidig mit einer gewissen Dehnung, damit sie eben nicht überdehnt.

Wie gesagt ist diese Schnur excellent an das Brandungsfischen angepasst worden.

Wenn andere Tournament Schnüre so sind machste nichts verkehrt!!!

Wie gesagt, fische ich die *Daiwa Infinity Duo Carp Line* und bin absolut überzeugt von dieser Schnur.


----------



## noob4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> hab mir FOX-schnurr gekauft, ist eine 0,37 mit knapp 10 kilo tragkraft, abriebfest und kostet glaub 25€ pro rolle mit über 900 metern, hat wer erfahrungen mit der schnurr gemacht?


also es ist die FOX SOFTSTEEL 20lb/9.0gk 0.370mm


----------



## carp12 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

@all
Heute kam endlich meine neue Schnur! 1000m Korda Adrenaline in der Stärke 15lb;0,35mm. Werde am Wochenende meine Spulen damit bestücken und dann ausgiebig testen.Mal sehen ob Top oder Flop!!


----------



## jerzy (20. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo - kannst du mir sagen welche schlagschnur und in welcher stärke.
danke


----------



## Frank7777 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Bei Shimano gibts ja die Technium Invisitec und die Technium Invisitec Tribal, welche ist denn besser geeignet wenn man hauptsächlich auf Grund angelt, allerdings ab und zu auch mal mit ner Pose und nicht ständig wechseln will? Die Invistec ohne Tribal hat ja eine höhere Tragkraft und ist nicht so kohlschwarz? Was ist besser?


----------



## Raapro (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

shimano technium . stärke kommt aufs gewässer drauf an und wie weit ich drausen fische


----------



## mani_46 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

So ich muss mich auch entscheiden mir gefällt die Shimano Technium sehr gut nur die Farbe schreckt mich ab.
Ist die Stroft GTM in 0,35 mm sehrt  gut geeignet zum Karpfen angeln? Ist sie sehr gut abbriebsfest und gute knotenfestigkeit?

Wie ist die Trabucco T Force Pro Carp

MFG


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Dreamtakle : Dreamline Super Touch in 0,38 mm - das beste was ich je auf der Rolle hatte. Sollte man bei dem Preis nicht für möglich halten - vor allen der Durchmesser in der Angabe stimmt mit dem tarsächlichen auch überein ( selber nachgemessen ) ....


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Da kann ich Knispel nur zustimmen gibt keine bessere Mono mit dem Preis Leistungsverhältnis.  
 Wenn es Multifil sein soll Fox Graviton


----------



## mani_46 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Und was sagt ihr zur T-Force super soft

MFG


----------



## zanderprofi1 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

wie viel gramm kann man auf die shimano technicum draufhängen? Mit wie viel gramm wirft ihr? Habe mir die schnur bei askari bestellt, war im angebot um 27 euronen für 800 meter glaube ich.

Gruß


----------



## 0815 Fischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Dreamtakle : Dreamline Super Touch in 0,38 mm - das beste was ich je auf der Rolle hatte. Sollte man bei dem Preis nicht für möglich halten - vor allen der Durchmesser in der Angabe stimmt mit dem tarsächlichen auch überein ( selber nachgemessen ) ....





wie stark ist denn die super touch in der stärke 0,30? , bei gerlinger finde ich sie nicht, aber in einem anderen shop, indem leider nur meter und durchmesser zahl steht, aber nicht die tragkraft -.-. 
bin auch auf der suche nach schnur für meine neuen cormoran antera 10000 8 pif ( top rolle, hab mein baitrunner und meine slammer für die stillgelegt! kein scherz echt der hammer:q die teile|wavey: ) und wie sieht das eig. mit den cormoran karpfenschnüren aus, hat da schon jemand erfahrung gemacht? laut herstellerbeschreibung sind die wohl auch relativ weich + abriebfest + dehnungsarm ....|wavey:


----------



## mani_46 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hat keiner über die Schnur Erfahrung: T-Force super soft?

Ich finde davon auch fast keine Beiträge von Meinungen. Ihr schon etwas??

MFG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



mani_46 schrieb:


> Hat keiner über die Schnur Erfahrung: T-Force super soft?
> 
> Ich finde davon auch fast keine Beiträge von Meinungen. Ihr schon etwas??
> 
> MFG



T- Force- Schnüre(Trabucco), wie z.B. die Pro Carp haben sehr gute Abriebfestigkeit und hohe reale Tragkraft(weniger als angegeben, aber dennoch sehr hoch), ABER die Schnüre sind unheimlich schnell alternd, behalten ihre Eigenschaften nicht sehr lange(kein halbes Jahr):
- UV- Resistenz: mangelhaft
- Memoryeffekt: hoch
- Wasseraufnahme: hoch


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> wie stark ist denn die super touch in der stärke 0,30? , bei gerlinger finde ich sie nicht, aber in einem anderen shop, indem leider nur meter und durchmesser zahl steht, aber nicht die tragkraft -.-.



Schau mal hier:
http://www.dreamtackle.de/Supertouch.53.0.html

7,9 KG - denke aber daran, dass das sehr warscheinlich der Wert für die lineare Tragkraft ist. Die Naßknotentragkraft wird etwas niedriger liegen. Reicht aber völlig aus. Die Schnur ist übrigens "baugleich" mit der Sufix Synergy.

Gute "Allroundschnüre" sind die Dreamtakle, Daiwa Infinity Duo, Leitner Excalibur.

Eine sehr dehnungsarme und sehr abriebfeste Schnur ist die diese hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Tourna...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6305114057714513998

Gruß Peter 







0815 Fischer schrieb:


> und wie sieht das eig. mit den cormoran karpfenschnüren aus, hat da schon jemand erfahrung gemacht? laut herstellerbeschreibung sind die wohl auch relativ weich + abriebfest + dehnungsarm ....|wavey:



weich, Abriebfest und Dehnungsarm - damit wird zwar gerne geworben nur ich habe noch keine Schnur gesehen die alle drei Eigentschafen wirklich in sich vereint. Vorallem Dehnungsarm und wirklich weich schließ sich technisch eigentlich aus. Gute Abriebfestigkeit und relativ weich gibt es zwar, wie die Schnur von Dreamtakle, aber die Regel ist das auch nicht. 

Deshalb sind die meisten Schnüre eigentlich ein Kompromiß den man mit den eigenen Vorlieben und den Gegebenheiten am Angelplatz machen muß. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## mani_46 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

wie lange hält den die Dreamline Super touch denn die ist ja auch so weich oder?
Wie ist sie vom Drall abtriebsfestigkeit (passt sie für mein gewässer mit ein paar hindernissen bäume seerosen) und von der dehnung überdehnt sie sich leicht?

Kringelt sie leicht ?


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hallo,

die Dehung ist bei der DT nicht gerade sehr gering und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die zumindest bei starker Belastung auch mal "überdehnt" zwar nicht extrem aber mehr wie manch andere zumindest wenn man nicht so dicke Durchmesser fischt. Deshalb fische ich sie nicht mehr.

Wenn Du eine sehr robuste Schnur suchst würde ich Dir die Daiwa ans Herz legen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

danke cyberpeter für die tolle antwort! sehr hilfreich deine beiträge!#6|wavey:


----------



## mani_46 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Wenn ich mich doch entscheiden könnte alleine schon von der Farbe soll sie Schwaz, braun grün, oder durchsichtig sein macht das einen unterschied?

Und dann fallen zur auswahl die Stroft ABR  Sufix duo core (meinungen) oder daiwa infinity duo carp

Welche überdehnt sich am wenigistens und hat die meiste Abriebsbeständigkeit und lebensdauer?


----------



## TED74 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Auf Anfrage habe ich diese Woche Proben von Joker Baits 35er und 40er bekommen.
Ich habe schon viele Monos gefischt aber die Jokerline ist abartig!
Tragkraft exakt wie angegeben aber viel wichtiger ist die Abriebfestigkeit dieser Schnur!
Wir haben Sie mit voller Kraft über eine frisch geschlagene Dachziegelkannte gezogen und an der Hauswand entlang geschrubbt.
Sie wurde rau aber blieb fest!
Sowas krasses habe ich noch nicht gesehen...
Das wird die kommende Schnur und ich bin sicher sie wird es sehr lange bleiben! Zugegeben etwas drahtig aber bei der Abriebfestigkeit kein wunder.
Sehr zarte , glatte Oberfläche und gute Knotenfestigkeit.
Brutal geil...


----------



## Naabfischerfred (18. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Danke für den tollen Tip Ted. Bin zufällig gerade auf der suche nach einer neuen Schnur gewesen und werde mal die von dir angesprochene testen. Hoffentlich ist die Schnur so überzeugend wie dein Text.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*



Naabfischerfred schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Tip Ted. Bin zufällig gerade auf der suche nach einer neuen Schnur gewesen und werde mal die von dir angesprochene testen. Hoffentlich ist die Schnur so überzeugend wie dein Text.



Hab die Schnur einmal in der Hand gehabt. Wer Shimano Technium mag, kann es mit dieser kostengünstigen Alternative gut mal probieren. Ich finde solch Schnüre allerdings zu störrisch und bleibe bei meiner Daiwa Infinity Duo.


----------



## Naabfischerfred (18. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur ist die beste,was meint ihr?*

Hatte bis jetzt immer die Quantum Quattron PT Salsa in benutzung. Fand die Schnur schon ganz ok bis auf den Punkt dass ich mich beim knoten binden mit der Schnur etwas schwer tat. Die von dir angesprochenen Schnüre von Schimano und Daiwa hatte ich leider noch nie in der Hand.


----------

